# Leuchteffekt



## TimMaicher (22. Juni 2004)

Wie bekomme ich einen Leuchteffekt um einen Gegenstand?


----------



## Clubkatze (22. Juni 2004)

N´ Beispiel wäre nicht schlecht


----------



## Senfdose (22. Juni 2004)

unter den Fülloptionen >>>>>Schein nach außen!


----------



## Company_Q (23. Juni 2004)

*Neonschein?*

Oder mit dem Filter: Neonschein, zu finden unter Filter->Kunstfilter->Neonschein.
Experimentier mal ein bisschen rum oder nen mal ein Beispiel! Bilder helfen uns weiter 

The _Q;-) 

PS: Bücher sind nicht nur wegen den Bildchen da *lol*
PPS: Meinst du so wie bei meinem Avater?


----------



## TimMaicher (23. Juni 2004)

Danke für die Hilfe ich werde später mal dasResultat zeigen  DAnköö noch mal


----------

